# who made snowblowers for sears?



## jarheaddoc

I have an old (er?) sears snowblower and I was wondering what company made them for sears.


----------



## tommyj3

What's the Sears model#.


----------



## mikedorty

*I have a sears 768884800*

:dude: Would like to know who made it. Also would like to know where I can get or access a service manual or at least the owners manual this this machine. Thanks!


----------



## tommyj3

Mike are you sure that's the model number and not serial number.

The model number should look like this

000.0000000

There will be a period after the first three numbers. The first three numbers is the manufacture code.

The number you gave is not a good number.


----------



## mikedorty

Sorry, the model number is 768.884800 (I triple checked)


----------



## tommyj3

Mike the snowblower you have was made by Matsushita Electric Industrial Co. in Minneapolis.

Craftsman 5/23 with a 5hp Tecumseh engine and is track driven. Is this correct?

If you go to http://www3.sears.com and put in your model number they still have some parts available with diagrams. Looks like manuals are no longer available.

When I run the part #s from the Sears site on http://ordertree.com they turn up as Murray part #s with the right part description. So maybe Matsushita was taken over by Briggs/Murray. I don't know for sure on this just quessing.


----------

